# New UberEATS driver- unable to add banking info



## Erin M (10 mo ago)

I am a new Uber driver. I am unable to add my banking info or request an Uber card to get paid. I go to Wallet, add banking info then the live photo verification pops up, I take a pic, it verifies me then goes right back to the screen to take a pic again. Anyone else have this issue? I already missed my first deposit because I can not add my bank info. I have called Uber and sent messages but they are no help. Anyone know what I could do to fix this? I have tried different devices, restarting my phone, uninstalling/ reinstalling the app, resetting my network, force stopping the app, what am I missing?


----------



## Amy Bui (5 mo ago)

Erin M said:


> I am a new Uber driver. I am unable to add my banking info or request an Uber card to get paid. I go to Wallet, add banking info then the live photo verification pops up, I take a pic, it verifies me then goes right back to the screen to take a pic again. Anyone else have this issue? I already missed my first deposit because I can not add my bank info. I have called Uber and sent messages but they are no help. Anyone know what I could do to fix this? I have tried different devices, restarting my phone, uninstalling/ reinstalling the app, resetting my network, force stopping the app, what am I missing?


Did you ever find a resolution to your issue because I am having the exact same issue? The only difference is that I went in and uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and now it won't even go past the add bank account page to verify my picture (although my picture was verified like 20 times!)


----------



## Prask (4 mo ago)

Amy Bui said:


> Did you ever find a resolution to your issue because I am having the exact same issue? The only difference is that I went in and uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and now it won't even go past the add bank account page to verify my picture (although my picture was verified like 20 times!)


Did you find any solution to your problem? for me its taking me to 4 digit verification code, but it never sends the code. Uber support is one of the most useless thing I ever seen.


----------



## Amy Bui (5 mo ago)

Prask said:


> Did you find any solution to your problem? for me its taking me to 4 digit verification code, but it never sends the code. Uber support is one of the most useless thing I ever seen.


Yes, and I'm glad you commented. The problem is that the Uber Security Protection Photo did not look like me because I took my first picture with my hair up and then tried to verify with my hair down. If this has been happening to you, unfortunately, your only recourse is to reach out to the Support Team as many times as necessary to unblock your account (even though you aren't receiving a blocked message, that is what is happening). Once that is done it's a matter of the system believing it's really you, so it might happen several times before you get through. I have not had an issue since then though.


----------



## Prask (4 mo ago)

Amy Bui said:


> Yes, and I'm glad you commented. The problem is that the Uber Security Protection Photo did not look like me because I took my first picture with my hair up and then tried to verify with my hair down. If this has been happening to you, unfortunately, your only recourse is to reach out to the Support Team as many times as necessary to unblock your account (even though you aren't receiving a blocked message, that is what is happening). Once that is done it's a matter of the system believing it's really you, so it might happen several times before you get through. I have not had an issue since then though.


thanks for the reply, I'm happy to hear your problem got solved. Fingers crossed, my problem will be solved. have a great day.


----------

